# Wood Gear leaver Knob



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, does anyone know where you can purchase a wooden gear leaver knob for a Ducato

Brian


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Jewsons?


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks I could take up whittling lol

does anyone know how to remove the gear leaver knob, 

I've heard all the jokes about where to stick it ??lol

seriously does anyone know where i can purchase a different gear leaver knob, not just wooden ones ?


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Have you tried Halfords, a lot of the bigger stores do all this customizing thing, whether they do a knob big enough, so to speak, is questionable!


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Thanks will give them a try, but do you or anyone know how to get the knobs off ?. this really sound funny ? lol


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

If anybody reads this thread can you make sure you start from the beginning has reading it from any other point may shock some of you


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I wooden really know :wink:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Try ringing your local fiat dealer... I found them very helpful even though I wsn't buying anything...

Next step... come and do a woodturning course :lol:


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, thanks i will give them a ring, albeit when i went into a Fiat showroom recently they only had things ?? for the car range not the commerials ?

do you do a course for Whittling ? if thats how you spell it ?? I fancy sitting in the deck chair with an old pen knife and a tree trunk ? lol


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> do you do a course for Whittling ?


No, but I know a woman who's very good at it 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

You are all barking mad

I found some web sites that have wooden gear knobs not sure if they will fit but you could contact them

Regards
Hugh

http://www.shoppersworld.co.uk/store/dept.asp?s=132&d=2082

http://www.vw-online.co.uk/acatalog/Karmann_Konnection_Flat_4_Interior_Parts___Accessories_32.html

http://www.auto-bits.co.uk/index.php?option=categories&category_id=16835&prodCnt=40&sort=

http://www.acmejeepparts.com/cgi-bin/sgdynamo.exe?HTNAME=jeep/knobs.html


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

If I may be serious for a moment........................................................

.......................thats long enough :lol: 

Have a good look at your current knob.! are there any grub screws or little
" push in type " ittings......(this is getting worse) that may allow you to lift the knob clear.

Our local Sureparts (or I'm sure any other trade/retail spares dealer) has a great range of "go faster bolt ons.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

*Knobs*

....... and knockers :lol:


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Whats the betting that there is someone out there who has a Knocker fitted on their MH dooor ??


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I had a look at my knob today and it appears to have blisters down both sides which I assume is from me rubbing my hand on it everytime I change gear


----------

